

Ask HN: Twitter full access? - Maro

Recently I've come up with simple 'applications' of Twitter (amd related services like blogs and comments and whatnot) that for startups and other companies is easily worth $5 / month, I suspect I could build a monetazible product around it.<p>So I looked around, and it seems Twitter used to have a full 'firehose' feed, but they stopped providing it. You can get on a developer 'whitelist' where you can get a 'representative' feed, which still isn't the full thing. <i>I want the full thing.</i> I think a lot of services and mashups are using API calls such as 'search', but this is very limited, as I'd want all the other data in order to extract the relevant signals.<p>This is an unfortunate situation. I understand it's their product, but it seems like 'public resource'. To make a bad analogy, imagine if Larry Page and Sergey Brin couldn't crawl the web because most of it was on one companies' servers and they wouldn't let them --- it'd be our loss.<p>I found companies like gnip.com that seem to have access to the full Twitter data and are also aggregating other data. They're charging $1000 / year, which sounds reasonable, except I don't see a 'trial' to see what to expect. Also, how did they get full access and how much are they paying?<p>Any ideas and insights would be appreciated!
======
jacquesm
Getting at twitters full datastream is not like Brin & Page not being able to
browse the web, it's like you not being able to access googles internal
datastore.

The other day there was a whole pile of internal twitter stuff being tossed
around and one of the items there referred to the exact thing you are getting
at.

I'm sure the real entity to ask is twitter, after all they have what you want.

